# Poison beware



## cbaldwin (Feb 15, 2012)

Had a friend who was hunting on a club by invitation in Macon Co Ga. about a week ago find 8 dead beagles in the box after the hunt.He said they ran up near a cow pasture assuming thats where the poison was put for coyotes.The pasture was on the proprety next door.


----------



## goose buster (Feb 15, 2012)

That's terrible.


----------



## dog1 (Feb 15, 2012)

*Beagles*

Sounds like someone may have put out a poison called Temik.  I know several farmers in my area with hog problems put this poison out.  This stuff is highly dangerous.  One farmer told me he put it out on his farm and it killed over 60 hogs.  

My understanding about it is, if an animal steps in it, it makes their feet burn, then they lick their feet, it's all over after that.

dog1


----------



## dtala (Feb 15, 2012)

the dogs wouldn't of gotten back to the truck if it was Temik....kills too fast. It isn't called "two step" for nothing.....


----------



## wildman0517 (Feb 15, 2012)

Is it legal, to poison Hogs?


----------



## goose buster (Feb 15, 2012)

About Aldicarb (Temik)
Aldicarb (Temik) is the brand name for pesticides containing the active ingredient aldicarb. Aldicarb (Temik) products are restricted use pesticides used primarily to control mites, nematodes and insect pests in a limited number of crops. These products are closely regulated because of their toxicity to humans and animals and their potential for ground water and food crop contamination.

In Florida, Aldicarb (Temik) is used primarily on citrus, potatoes, cotton, peanuts, and soybeans. Approval from the Florida Department of Agriculture is required before any applications are made.

Aldicarb (Temik) Permit Requirements in Florida
Anyone who applies Aldicarb (Temik) in Florida is required to obtain a permit from the Florida Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services for each application to be made. Permit applications may be submitted at any time prior to application, and the permit must be issued before the application is made.  

Aldicarb (Temik) permits may be obtained online by means of an electronic filing process or by submitting paper permit application forms.  For instructions on obtaining a permit, go to Procedures for Obtaining a Aldicarb (Temik) Permit below.

Because Aldicarb (Temik) is a restricted use pesticide, applicators must have a Florida restricted use pesticide applicator license before approval will be granted to make Aldicarb (Temik) applications in Florida. The license type and categories must be appropriate for the site to which Aldicarb (Temik) will be applied.

Federal and state laws require anyone using Aldicarb (Temik) or any other pesticide to read and follow all label directions. Penalties for improper use of any pesticide include possible fines of up to $10,000 per violation plus suspension, revocation, or probation of pesticide applicator license.

Camden, South Carolina–Hunters became ill and 4 dogs died after coming in contact with a pesticide known as Temik. The dogs and hunters were exposed to the pesticide in the woods of Lee County.

Authorities report that the hunters became concerned when their dogs died after rolling in, and eating, the substance.

The hunters went to the Kershaw Health Medical Center on Thursday afternoon. The hospital was briefly put into lockdown, though a hospital spokesman reported that nobody was in danger at the facility.

The area that the pesticide was discovered in has been blocked off. It is unknown how or why the pesticide came to be in the woods.

Symptoms of Temik poisoning include nausea, tremors, blurred vision, headache and sweating. Sadly, as seen in the death of the 4 dogs, Temik can also cause death.

Pet owners be careful if you see your pet sniffing aound one spot or eating something you do not recognize. Take your pet to the et as soon as you realize something may be wrong. It could be the difference of life and death.

Dogs are highly curious and will roll in almost anything. Especially if they are younger dogs. Make sure you keep an eye on them at all times.

A case of aldicarb poisoning is an emergency as dogs often die within 20 minutes after ingestion. To ensure recovery, vets need to be able to diagnose aldicarb poisoning quickly and commence effective treatment immediately.

Criminals often use an agricultural pesticide containing aldicarb, that is extremely toxic (rat oral LD50 < 1 mg/kg), to maliciously kill dogs. In South Africa it is legally sold under the tradename Temik to commercial crop farmers who are specially certified to use it. Bayer CropScience started adding a bitter substance to Temik (2001) to prevent ingestion by humans (Pieter Fourie, Bayer CropScience, 011 921 5425). This bitter substance does not, however, prevent domestic animals and wildlife from ingesting


----------



## johnf (Feb 15, 2012)

hunted for a farmer recently.as we walked we saw a dead koyote.dint shock us.til we saw a dead buzzard laying 50ft. away.called land owner he said he put out poison in a dead cow a couple mon.ago.we were doing him a favor hunting his pastures.he should have warned us.we want be back.


----------



## cbaldwin (Feb 15, 2012)

Thats right johnf Im a hogdogger myself.There's a bunch of respectable people who would love permission to help these farmers out with predator problems.It could be any kind of hunting dog.


----------



## simoncreek okie (Feb 15, 2012)

Has it been confirmed by a Vet that these dogs died by this poison or is it still speculation??


----------



## jkk6028 (Feb 15, 2012)

temik definately is some nasty stuff


----------



## Scott R (Feb 15, 2012)

Unless someone is holding on to it Temik is gone.  Hasn't been produced in over a year now.  It was worth it's weight in gold last season to a cotton a grower.

The same AI is being labeled now under the name Memik but will not be in this area until next growing season.

I would venture to guess it's something else.


----------



## cbaldwin (Feb 15, 2012)

It has been confirmed it was poison but I'm not sure what kind.


----------



## ga-jadgterrier (Feb 15, 2012)

Never seen Temik kill a hog,dogs yes.. Have been around the stuff over 10 yrs,and havent seeen 1 dead hog..


----------



## goose buster (Feb 16, 2012)

The label is the law on chemicals. If it was miss applied the farmer would be libel. I hope they find out what happened.This is one reason why they took chlordane off the market because people miss applied it. People are so stupid sometimes.


----------



## rydert (Feb 16, 2012)

ga-jadgterrier said:


> Never seen Temik kill a hog,dogs yes.. Have been around the stuff over 10 yrs,and havent seeen 1 dead hog..



It will kill a cow within a matter of minutes


----------



## benosmose (Feb 16, 2012)

It will kill a hog or deer or anything that eats them after they die from it.I think it is a sorry person who uses it to kill mammals.I know that folks do it i once saw 30 dead hogs deer possums coyotes buzzards all from one idiot who thought he would get rid of some hogs.I hope they do get rid of it and i am sorry to hear of your loss of your dogs.


----------



## CAL (Feb 16, 2012)

Farmed all my life and used Temik to treat mites in peanuts. The rate is 3.0 lbs.per acre.Was put in the drill with the seed. Temik once injested is NO treatment or cure for the poison. The person or animal dies!! It is toxic from touching,smelling,and eating.It will also kill thru three generations.Birds and various animals would pick it up on the end of the row where the planters were picked up out of the ground.There they were found dead. They never left the location.Had a friend with cows and an empty sack blew into the pasture.He lost 3 grown cows from licking the empty bag. Best thing anyone can do with Temik is nothing,leave the stuff alone. We stopped using it here on the farm because of the danger. John Deer even designed chemical boxes for planters where the chemical could be put in the chemical boxes on the planters without the operator being exposed to it.


----------



## dtala (Feb 16, 2012)

neighbor of mine died from Temik poisoning just from handling it to poison neighborhood cats, including one of mine. Took him two weeks to die, and die hard.


----------



## Blessed (Feb 19, 2012)

Had a dog get bad sick and die three days after hunting a farm in SC a few years back. Noticed sickness as soon as we got home and got her on an IV but that just prolonged the inevitable. Didn't find out til after the fact that the farmer had poison out for the hogs. Won't be going back to help him out.


----------



## southgahoghunter (Feb 21, 2012)

wildman0517 said:


> Is it legal, to poison Hogs?



No it is not. We had some plantations here in sw Ga that would take eggs and poke a small hole in them, then put temik in them and seal it up with wax. Th y would put them all over so the coons would eat them and die because the were eating quail eggs. The problem is the coons eat the eggs and die but what ever eats the coon dies and so on down the line.  The were caught because an eagle ate something that had ingested the poison and died.  It just so happenex that he was being tracked. Anyways a long story short lots of people had to pay big fines and I think a few even had jail time


----------



## goose buster (Feb 21, 2012)

southgahoghunter said:


> No it is not. We had some plantations here in sw Ga that would take eggs and poke a small hole in them, then put temik in them and seal it up with wax. Th y would put them all over so the coons would eat them and die because the were eating quail eggs. The problem is the coons eat the eggs and die but what ever eats the coon dies and so on down the line.  The were caught because an eagle ate something that had ingested the poison and died.  It just so happenex that he was being tracked. Anyways a long story short lots of people had to pay big fines and I think a few even had jail time



Good they needed to. When you do something this stupid you kill more than the targeted problem.


----------



## PURVIS (Feb 21, 2012)

the guy u took the rap for bit got 3 years.


----------

